# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Aji guajillo castillo f1 -empresa semillas del mundo sac

## 19970680

ESTIMADOS COLEGAS Y AMIGOS:
ESTOY PUBLICANDO LA FICHA TECNICA DEL GUAJILLO CASTILLO EN EL LINK: http://guajillocastillo.blogspot.com 
LOS PRODUCTOS HORTICOLAS QUE ESTOY DESARROLLANDO ACTUALMENTE EN LA EMPRESA *SEMILLAS DEL MUNDO SAC* TANTO HORTALIZAS DE EXPORTACION  Y A NIVEL LOCAL LO PUEDEN VER EN EL SIGUIENTE LINK: http://semillasdelmundo.blogspot.com
ATTE. *ING. MANUEL VILLARREAL TAIPE*Temas similares: Somos una empresa peruana Manual de aji guajillo castillo f1 Ficha tecnica de zanahoria hibrida birei f1 -semillas del mundo sac Agronegocios internet empresa Empresa Agroindustrial Pomalca S.A.A.

----------


## 19970680

REVISAR LA FICHA TECNICA DEL AJI GUAJILLO CASTILLO AL SIGUIENTE LINK: http://guajillocastillo.blogspot.com 
SALUDOS CORDIALES

----------

